# Tabellenrahmen gestrichelt



## Peter Klein (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Kleines Problem, und zwar...
Wenn ich ne Tabelle habe die so aussieht:

<table width="30%" style="border:1px solid #000000;">
<tr>
  <td>
   Eine Tabelle mit dünnen Rahmen
  </td>
 </tr>
</table>

hat sie einen schönen dünnen Rahmen.
So, gibt es ne Möglichkeit den Rahmen gestrichelt hinzubekommen oder soll/muss ich da auf Layer zurückgreifen?

Hoffe ihr könnt helfen.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Oktober 2004)

```
<table width="30%" style="border:1px dotted #000000;">
```


----------



## Peter Klein (26. Oktober 2004)

Oki, danke

das hatte ich schon mal gehört mit dem dotted

cool Danke schön

Peter


----------



## Gumbo (27. Oktober 2004)

Gestrichelt wäre aber eher dashed.


----------

